# sanyo purple screen prob



## daphney (Aug 13, 2008)

my friend gave me a sanyo plcsw30 projector & want to set it up to watch football really but movies aswell.. but problem is image is purple / blue i have tryed adjusting settings but still same really
i hope this is an easy first question i have asked so that you all can help me get right & get started
any ideas how i can fix this
thanks


----------



## daphney (Aug 13, 2008)

ok after playing with this last night it seems to me anyway , that if i use svideo cable direct from dvd player to projector colour is fine but hae to use a scart convertor for my satellite box { dreambox }
so can anyone recommend a good scart plug to svideo ?
thanks


----------

